# Ersatzteil für be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Intel Halterung)



## Guru4GPU (29. April 2018)

*Ersatzteil für be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Intel Halterung)*

Hallo be quiet! Support,


Ich brauche eine Ersatz Intel Montagebrücke (Bild), da der Kühler die letzten Jahre auf einem AMD Prozesser lief, und bei einem Umzug eine der beiden verloren gegangen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man dieses Teil bei euch noch nachkaufen?


Gruß, Guru4GPU


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ersatzteil für be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Intel Halterung)*

Hallo Guro4GPU,
klar kein Problem.  Die Montagebrücke sende ich dir gerne zu. Schick mir bitte einmal deine Versanddaten an service(at)bequiet.com.
Ich veranlasse dann alles weitere.

VG
Marco​


----------

